

Please check out our new student career website, your feedback is appreciated - hoang6

Hi guys,<p>I believe many of you here once faced the difficulties when trying to form your first start-up teams in college. It happened to us as well, we spent so much time looking around for additional teammates. We tried those Facebook groups or posted flyers around the UC campus, but they all had disadvantages: Facebook groups requires .edu emails to gain access to, which limited our chances to get in touch with students from other schools and flyers were definitely old and inefficient things that should no longer exist. So, we thought we could build something more useful here, and we created studentquest, a free, student-targeted, multi-campus career website with the hope that it will provides a more efficient platform for college students to engage and collaborate with other individuals (students, professors), school organizations and local businesses, more flexibility&#x2F;freedom for users and way more organized than the messy flyers we still see everywhere.<p>At first, we thought it would be a quick project since we actually planned to work on something else, but we&#x27;ve ended up spending a considerable amount of time on it. We actually have lots of fun while working on the site.<p>If you&#x27;re interested, please take a look at the site: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;studentquest.org. It&#x27;s a very simple product, but we do appreciate any feedback from yours to help make the site better and be more useful everyday!<p>Thank you for your interest and kind help!<p>Tom
======
vasudevan
Check www.collegefeed.com. They have something similar and doing very well I
heard.

~~~
hoang6
Thank you, Vasudevan!

